# Goose, duck and pheasants Recipe



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Hey everybody, 
The phesants had been open for couple weeks. We thought about try to make Pheasants jerky. I dont have a clue how?? We tried to make geese jerky last year. It was okay, not so awesome. I was surfing online all over for the goose, duck and pheasants jerky recipes. Most of them are talking about cut them thin strips. What I was trying to find was something that they grind them up and put some seasoning or flavors in then using a press strip gun?? (however u guys call it), if i have to add some other meats in order to moisture cuz i can image the bird meats are pretty dry. Any suggestion??
Thanks


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

dont know.... ive always cut it in thin strips. why cant goose just taste like a big t-bone?


----------

